# nvidia driver for fx5700 monitor issues



## neurosis (Jul 3, 2010)

I installed the video driver ( i think the correct one ) and set up my monitor in the xorg.conf. When using the standard nv driver the monitor was able to get 1280 x 1024 resolution. After installing the nvidia driver i can not hold more than 1024 x 768. Would this be the driver thinking the card lacks the capability?? I am confused. Ive never had this issue before.


----------



## crsd (Jul 3, 2010)

/var/log/Xorg.0.log would be useful here.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 3, 2010)

Did you run
	
	



```
sudo X -configure
```
 to be xorg.conf file created on /etc/X11?
Also you can do this.

```
cd /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-xconfig
sudo make install clean
sudo nvidia-xconfig
```

nvidia-xconfig is a tool that set the xorg.conf file automaticaly  on /etc/X11

If this 2 will not work then post /var/log/Xorg.0.log file as crsd said.


----------



## neurosis (Jul 3, 2010)

```
cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig
# nvidia-xconfig:  version 1.0  (root@asylum)  Fri Jul  2 16:14:40 PDT 2010

Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "X.org Configured"
    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
EndSection

Section "Files"
    ModulePath      "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
    Load           "dbe"
    Load           "dri2"
    Load           "extmod"
    Load           "glx"
    Load           "record"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier     "Keyboard0"
    Driver         "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier     "Mouse0"
    Driver         "mouse"
    Option         "Protocol" "auto"
    Option         "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor0"
    VendorName     "Monitor Vendor"
    ModelName      "Monitor Model"
    HorizSync      20-83
    VertRefresh     50-76


EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Card0"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "nVidia Corporation"
    BoardName      "NV36.2 [GeForce FX 5700]"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen0"
    Device         "Card0"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Viewport    0 0
    EndSubSection
    SubSection     "Display"
        Viewport    0 0
        Depth       4
    EndSubSection
    SubSection     "Display"
        Viewport    0 0
        Depth       8
    EndSubSection
    SubSection     "Display"
        Viewport    0 0
        Depth       15
    EndSubSection
    SubSection     "Display"
        Viewport    0 0
        Depth       16
    EndSubSection
    SubSection     "Display"
        Viewport    0 0
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection
```


----------



## neurosis (Jul 3, 2010)

And sorry, I started using the nv driver so that I could use the pc so my log file is now invalid..     I will get to it today and see if I can reproduce it.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 4, 2010)

Well your xorg.conf file seems to be right. When you can post /var/log/Xorg.0.log file


----------



## DrJ (Jul 4, 2010)

Make sure that you have the correct driver installed.  Your card requires one of the legacy versions.


----------



## neurosis (Jul 5, 2010)

Sorry that it took so long to get around to posting this.. it has been a very long weekend. 

Strangely, I started Gnome yesterday and it started in the correct resolution (1280 x 1024) once I re-enabled the nvidia driver. I logged out and restarted and it went back to 1024 x 768 again without the 1280 x 1204 option and it has been that way since. 

The log file is too large to post directly to the forum.. I will post it in two sections. 


```
X.Org X Server 1.6.1
Release Date: 2009-4-14
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE i386
Current Operating System: FreeBSD  8.0-RELEASE-p2 FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE-p2 #4 r201748: Thu Jan  7 10:53:49 PST 2010     
Build Date: 21 October 2009  04:11:47AM

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
        to make sure that you have the latest version.
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Jul  4 16:16:06 2010
(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"
(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)
(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"
(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"
(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"
(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"
(==) Automatically adding devices
(==) Automatically enabling devices
(**) FontPath set to:
        /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,
        /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/,
        /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF,
        /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,
        /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/,
        /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,
        /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,
        /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/,
        /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF,
        /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,
        /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/,
        /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,
        built-ins
(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
(WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.
(WW) Disabling Mouse0
(WW) Disabling Keyboard0
(II) Loader magic: 0x6a0
(II) Module ABI versions:
        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
        X.Org Video Driver: 5.0
        X.Org XInput driver : 4.0
        X.Org Server Extension : 2.0
(II) Loader running on freebsd
(--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 2.0)
(--) using VT number 9

(--) PCI:*(0@1:0:0) nVidia Corporation NV36.2 [GeForce FX 5700] rev 161, Mem @ 0xde000000/16777216, 0xc0000000/268435456, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
(II) System resource ranges:
        [0] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
        [1] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
        [2] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
        [3] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]
(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "dri" will be loaded by default.
(II) "dri2" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) LoadModule: "dbe"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so
(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
        compiled for 1.6.1, module version = 1.0.0
        Module class: X.Org Server Extension
        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
(II) LoadModule: "dri2"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri2.so
(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
        compiled for 1.6.1, module version = 1.0.0
        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DRI2
(II) LoadModule: "extmod"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so
(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
        compiled for 1.6.1, module version = 1.0.0
        Module class: X.Org Server Extension
        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA
(II) Loading extension DPMS
(II) Loading extension XVideo
(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
(II) Loading extension X-Resource
(II) LoadModule: "glx"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so
(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
        compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0
        Module class: X.Org Server Extension
```


----------



## neurosis (Jul 5, 2010)

```
(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  173.14.25  Wed Jan 27 09:44:30 PST 2010
(II) Loading extension GLX
(II) LoadModule: "record"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so
(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
        compiled for 1.6.1, module version = 1.13.0
        Module class: X.Org Server Extension
        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension RECORD
(II) LoadModule: "dri"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so
(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
        compiled for 1.6.1, module version = 1.0.0
        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so
(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
        compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0
        Module class: X.Org Video Driver
(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  173.14.25  Wed Jan 27 09:27:55 PST 2010
(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs
(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0
(II) Loading sub module "fb"
(II) LoadModule: "fb"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so
(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
        compiled for 1.6.1, module version = 1.0.0
        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
(II) Loading sub module "wfb"
(II) LoadModule: "wfb"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules//libwfb.so
(II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
        compiled for 1.6.1, module version = 1.0.0
        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"
(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"
(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in
(II) resource ranges after probing:
        [0] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
        [1] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
        [2] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
        [3] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]
(==) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (==) framebuffer bpp 32
(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888
(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor
(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)
(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration
(II) NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is
(II) NVIDIA(0):     enabled.
(WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Unable to read EDID for display device CRT-1
(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce FX 5700 (NV36) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)
(--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 131072 kBytes
(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 04.36.20.19.06
(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected AGP rate: 8X
(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU
(--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce FX 5700 at PCI:1:0:0:
(--) NVIDIA(0):     CRT-1
(--) NVIDIA(0): CRT-1: 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock
(II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: CRT-1
(==) NVIDIA(0):
(==) NVIDIA(0): No modes were requested; the default mode "nvidia-auto-select"
(==) NVIDIA(0):     will be used as the requested mode.
(==) NVIDIA(0):
(II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:
(II) NVIDIA(0):     "nvidia-auto-select"
(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1024 x 768
(WW) NVIDIA(0): Unable to get display device CRT-1's EDID; cannot compute DPI
(WW) NVIDIA(0):     from CRT-1's EDID.
(==) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (75, 75); computed from built-in default
(==) NVIDIA(0): Enabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.
(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp
(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.
(II) resource ranges after preInit:
        [0] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
        [1] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
        [2] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
        [3] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]
(II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized AGP GART.
(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "nvidia-auto-select"
(II) Loading extension NV-GLX
(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized
(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture
(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled
(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled
(II) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled
(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL
(==) RandR enabled
(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension
(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE
(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM
(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension
(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST
(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS
(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC
(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD
(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC
(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA
(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES
(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER
(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR
(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE
(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE
(II) Initializing extension GLX
(II) config/hal: Adding input device AT Keyboard
(II) LoadModule: "kbd"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so
(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
        compiled for 1.6.1, module version = 1.3.2
        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0
(**) AT Keyboard: always reports core events
(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"
(**) AT Keyboard: Protocol: standard
(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"
(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"
(**) AT Keyboard: XkbRules: "xorg"
(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"
(**) AT Keyboard: XkbModel: "pc105"
(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"
(**) AT Keyboard: XkbLayout: "us"
(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"
(**) AT Keyboard: CustomKeycodes disabled
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)
(II) config/hal: Adding input device PS/2 Mouse
(II) LoadModule: "mouse"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so
(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
        compiled for 1.6.1, module version = 1.4.0
        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0
(**) PS/2 Mouse: Device: "/dev/psm0"
(==) PS/2 Mouse: Protocol: "Auto"
(**) PS/2 Mouse: always reports core events
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/psm0"
(==) PS/2 Mouse: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50
(**) PS/2 Mouse: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) PS/2 Mouse: Buttons: 9
(**) PS/2 Mouse: Sensitivity: 1
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "PS/2 Mouse" (type: MOUSE)
(**) PS/2 Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) PS/2 Mouse: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00
(**) PS/2 Mouse: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms
(**) PS/2 Mouse: (accel) set acceleration profile 0
(II) PS/2 Mouse: SetupAuto: hw.iftype is 3, hw.model is 4
(II) PS/2 Mouse: SetupAuto: protocol is IMPS/2
(II) PS/2 Mouse: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded
```


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 5, 2010)

> The log file is too large to post directly to the forum.. I will post it in two sections


http://pastie.org/


```
(==) NVIDIA(0): No modes were requested; the default mode "nvidia-auto-select"
(==) NVIDIA(0):     will be used as the requested mode.
(==) NVIDIA(0):
(II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:
(II) NVIDIA(0):     "nvidia-auto-select"
(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1024 x 768
(WW) NVIDIA(0): Unable to get display device CRT-1's EDID; cannot compute DPI
(WW) NVIDIA(0):     from CRT-1's EDID.
(==) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (75, 75); computed from built-in default
```

Try this:

```
cd /usr/ports/x11/nvidia-settings
sudo make install clean
sudo nvidia-settings
```
 and there is a section to configure resolution.
Don't forget to save the new xorg.conf file! (*Save to X configuration* button)
Maybe work


----------



## neurosis (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks.. I tried that.  It doesnt appear to want me to get this working properly.. (grin)  I get this error. 


```
Unable to load X Server Display Configuration page:

Failed to query NoScanout for screen 0.
```


----------



## neurosis (Jul 5, 2010)

Ok, so here is something interesting. I stopped GDM and restarted Gnome and the resolution of 1280 x 1024 is available and working. I dont quite understand this. I would like to use gdm if possible.


----------



## neurosis (Jul 15, 2010)

Ok, I just want to quick reply that I have issue resolved. I dont know if it was the correct way to go about it, but it worked. 

For anyone that has this issue in the future..

I looked up my monitor specs. I then found an online modeline generator (because I have no idea). I created my modeline. I then entered a few things to my xorg.conf as follows. 

in Section "Monitor"

```
Section "Monitor"
    HorizSync      30-81
    VertRefresh     50-75
    Modeline "1280x1024@60" 114.98 1280 1312 1744 1776 1024 1045 1055 1076
```

Then in Section "Screen"


```
Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen0"
    Device         "Card0"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    DefaultDepth        16
    SubSection     "Display"
        Viewport        0 0
        Depth           16
        Modes           "1280x1024"
    EndSubSection
```

All seems to work great now.


----------

